
Entrepreneurs Don't Need Work-Life Balance - dwynings
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/04/work-life_balance_is_overrated.html
======
Tzunamitom
I think the difference is that Entrepeneurs don't see their work and their
life as two separate entities. They consider them one and the same. This is
why people always advise you to follow your passions - if your work is your
passion, it won't feel like work.

